

How did this community miss the Cloud Manifesto fight? - BrandonWatson
http://www.manyniches.com/cloudcomputing/an-open-cloud-requires-an-equally-open-manifesto/

======
felixmar
It has been discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=533520>

